
Trump Admin Gives Coronavirus Tracking Contract to Peter Thiel's Palantir - rchaudhary
https://gizmodo.com/trump-admin-gives-coronavirus-tracking-contract-to-pete-1842994647
======
a3n
J. F. C.

